# Regenbogenforelle?



## indroid (20. August 2020)

Moin,
bin mir unsicher ob das kleine Forellchen eine Regenbogenforelle ist.
War vor kurzem an der Urft und hab dort auch andere Bach- und Regenbogenforellen gefangen aber bei dieser hier bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Wer kennt sich aus?


----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2020)

indroid schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin mir unsicher ob das kleine Forellchen eine Regenbogenforelle ist.
> War vor kurzem an der Urft und hab dort auch andere Bach- und Regenbogenforellen gefangen aber bei dieser hier bin ich mir nicht sicher.
> Wer kennt sich aus?


Servus.
Jo, is ne Regenbogen Forelle.
Grüße Michi


----------



## indroid (20. August 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Bilch (20. August 2020)

Diese ist sogar eine sehr typische Regenbognerin mit vielen kleinen schwarzen Punkten. Einige ReFos haben manchmal größere und weniger davon und erinnern stark an eine Seeforelle. Der wichtigste Unterschied ist: die BaFo und SeFo haben keine Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse, bei einer ReFo sind aber auf der Schwanzflosse immer Punkte zu sehen.
Z.B.: faste keine Punkte auf dem Körper, auf der Flosse sind sie aber trotzdem.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2020)

indroid schrieb:


> Danke!


Gern.
Musste das Bild ordentlich Zoomen das ich was erkennen konnte.
Oft sieht man den rosafarbenen Strich am Fisch nicht so gut.
Merk dir die vielen Punkte an der Schwanzflosse.
Und die Flecken sind eher kreuz förmig als Rund


----------



## Forelle74 (20. August 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Diese ist sogar eine sehr typische Regenbognerin mit vielen kleinen schwarzen Punkten. Einige ReFos haben manchmal größere und weniger davon und erinnern stark an eine Seeforelle. Der wichtigste Unterschied ist: die BaFo und SeFo haben keine Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse, bei einer ReFo sind aber auf der Schwanzflosse immer Punkte zu sehen.
> Z.B.: faste keine Punkte auf dem Körper, auf der Flosse sind sie aber trotzdem.
> Anhang anzeigen 353554


Oh sorry. Bilch war schneller.
Und er hats besser erklärt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. August 2020)

Schöne Rainie. Eine solche Färbung haben sie bei uns meist dann, wenn sie schon länger im Bach sind (oder natürliche Reproduktion) und dann in tieferen Zügen und Gumpen zwischen den Wurzeln stehen. Dann sind sie so dunkel kaum auszumachen.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## indroid (21. August 2020)

Ok, ich danke euch für die Aufklärung!


----------

